#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα - Οικοδομησιμότητα - Όροι Δόμησης >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα: Αρτιότητα και οικοδομησιμότητα εκτός σχεδίου

## demikok

Καλήμερα, έχω την εξής περίπτωση:
Έκτος σχεδίου δόμηση σε οικισμό κάτω των 2000 κατοίκων. Σύμφωνα με τη διανομή του 1950 το αρχικό οικόπεδο ήταν 9 στρ. , με τον αναδασμό του 1993 έμεινε ένα τμήμα 2090 τ.μ.   με πρόσωπο σε αγροτικό δρόμο 75 μ.και βάθος που κυμαίνεται από 58 μεχρι 7 μ.,   αυτό τώρα είναι άρτιο και οικοδομήσιμο ή όχι??
Δεν νομίζω να με καλύπτει  το π.δ. 24/31.5.1985, άρθρο 1 παρ. 2 δ , γιατί το οικόπεδο έγινε μεταγενέστερα (1993) των περιπτώσεων που αναφέρονται.
Ευχαριστώ.﻿

----------

